# The Destin offshore Liberty ship



## sealark

I would like to dive the Liberty ship that is furthest offshore from Destin and I don't trust the published numbers as there are several of them. Does someone have accurate numbers that have been there to the Liberty ship. I would be glad to give any accurate public number around Pensacola in exchange for that liberty ship. It's a long run from Pensacola to just see sand on the bottom machine. Thanks in advance.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KWCONCH79

*Liberty Ship*

Last there in 2010... here is what I have..Please let me know if you find it and if these are still good.. I fish out of Destin..these are for the West Liberty, closest to you

30' 12.767
86' 49.328

Conch


----------



## sealark

KWCONCH79 said:


> Last there in 2010... here is what I have..Please let me know if you find it and if these are still good.. I fish out of Destin..these are for the West Liberty, closest to you
> 
> 
> Conch


Thanks KW appreciate it If I can help you let me know. My son is also a KW Conch born 1970 :thumbup:


----------



## TONER

Sealark please let me know how you make out I often times dive the one 7 miles out of the destin pass and love it but it gets so crowded i have often times wanted to dive the one your talking about but also was afraid to go that far to find sand Thanks


----------



## sealark

I'll post but it could be a while before I get a chance or the desire to run that far. It's 30 miles from Sherman Cove just inside Pensacola pass


----------



## MillerTime

KWCONCH79 said:


> Last there in 2010... here is what I have..Please let me know if you find it and if these are still good.. I fish out of Destin..these are for the West Liberty, closest to you
> 
> 30' 12.767
> 86' 49.328
> 
> Conch


Man those numbers are almost a mile from the ones that are on the Florida artificial reef list.


----------



## sealark

That's why I asked for someone that has been there. Hopefully someone can confirm if those are correct.


----------



## MillerTime

I run out of Destin so if I am ever near there I will check it out and let you know.


----------



## Dragonfire21281

we might dive it sun. will let you know bud!


----------



## KWCONCH79

Not surprised, it got broken up during one of the bigger hurricanes, can't remember which one though.


----------



## sealark

Dragonfire21281 said:


> we might dive it sun. will let you know bud!


 Thanks, looking forward to seeing if it's still there. I can't believe it moved very far after a storm. Fredrick broke the Wallace in half and it stayed where it was. Who knows mother nature works in mysterious ways. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JFG

The number KWconch 79 gave is a good number for the Navarre liberty ship. It's 50' east of my mid ship number. However, if you want to go to the Thomas Hayward liberty ship, use the number below. If you dive both, you'll find the Navarre one not as crowded and slightly more intact. Both are good dive, however there is a bull shark on the Hayward that has taken fish away from divers. Enjoy

30 18.384
86 36.205


----------



## sealark

Thanks JFG that's enough for me to make a long trip to ck it out


----------



## Ron19

Whats the depth on the Navarre location?


----------



## sealark

Ron19 said:


> Whats the depth on the Navarre location?


I will guess and say between 90 and 100 haven't dove it yet.


----------



## JFG

It's been a while since I dove it, but I think its right at 90'. It's a spot I stop at on the way home from the timber holes if we still have air. It holds legal AJ's and a fair amount of black & red snapper


----------

